# code 332 rerailer



## Mike Paterson (Dec 27, 2007)

Does anyone know who manufactures code 332 rerailer track section and source? Posted question yesterday and lost locator.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike; 

The rerailer you asked about on Rocky's thread is by AristoCraft. I have two of them at home, and they do use code 332 rail. I found a part number of 11350 in the Trainworld/Trainland ad in the Feb. 2012 issue of Garden Railways. TW lists the price at $17.99 for the rerailer. 

Hope this helps. 
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Be aware


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Be aware that the Aristo rerailer can often project above the railhead, you may need to modify it: 

http://www.elmassian.com/images/sto...eeCouplerSnaggedOnAristoRerailer_P5250011.jpg 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, to add to Greg's post, I've noticed that Aristo's own track cleaning caboose tends to scuff the portion of the rerailer that is between the rails. This rerailer reminds me of the old American Flyer S gauge rerailer. If I had used a "typewriter eraser" type track cleaner back then, I'm sure I would have noticed similar scuffing. Since the American Flyer track cleaner used felt discs, the scuffing was not as noticable. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I had one in place but removed it because it caused far more derails from sagging Kadee couplers and rail cleaners than re-rails. Also, if you want to use it in a moist garden setting, you should solder the jumpers that go around the insulation gap.


----------



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

I found that every now and again the rerailer would pull apart from the track where it joins. 

It would seem that the track cleaning car and even bottoms of the motor blocks from some locos hits the rerailer between the rails. This eventually pulls the rerailer along to disconnect from the track. The solution was to add extra small screws to join to the track. 

Also at very slow speeds some locos would stall on top of the rerailer due to - as stated- some motor blocks fouling. I removed the covers from these motors and filed a small amount away to overcome the problem. 

Rerailers are great product, it works & I would like to place a few more around my layout. 

Andrew 
Sandbar & Mudcrab Railway


----------



## Mike Paterson (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you all. Most appreciative of the warning. I have ordered 2 units and will immediately modify (lower) the section between the rails. All this for 4 cars that randomly have problems coming through the backside of 2 spring loaded switches. Conductivity will not be an issue as I run either battery or live steam. Once again thank you all. 
Mike


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the hooks from hook and loop couplers hit the mid section of the Aristo rerailer/diode track for the reversing unit. 

I used washers under the rails to raise the rail and had to dremel some plastic to make the rails fit properly. 

Like other Aristo products, I must modify them to make them work properly on my RR.


----------

